# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  How do you say "I still live" in russian?

## Phoenix17

Hello! I am double checking to make sure this is correct. Is the proper way to say "I still live" in Russian я все еще живу     ? If not, what is the proper way and why? My verbs aren't the best, so any help is much appreciated!

----------


## scmember

looks like a totally right way )

----------


## Suobig

Most likely you're right, but it would be better, if you could give us a context.

----------


## bublinka

If your meaning is "I'm still alive" then it would be "Я все еще жив".
For me "Я все еще живу" needs some specification -where, how, with whom etc. you live. It doesn't look good alone, imho.

----------


## maxmixiv

Hi,
все еще живу is correct

----------


## fortheether

Is 'Я еще живу' also a correct option? 
Thank you, 
Scott

----------


## bublinka

I believe that "Я еще живу" is almost absolutely equal to "Я все еще живу". 
On the other hand, "Я еще живу" has a hint of "Я еще живу там-то, *но* (скоро переезжаю)" whereas "Я все еще живу там-то" is a complete statement.

----------


## maxmixiv

Я ещё жив
Я пока живой

----------

